# Guardian Angels intend to patrol Springfield



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

SPRINGFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (AP) - The Guardian Angels are returning to Springfield. Founder Curtis Sliwa told The Republican newspaper that the civilian anti-crime street patrol organization famous for their red berets will start walking the city's streets in July.

He said the Angels are returning at the request of several Springfield citizens. Mayor Charles Ryan said he would be willing to meet with the Angels, but stressed that he thinks police are doing a good job.

The Angels were established in New York City in the late 1970s and just a week ago started patrols in Boston's Dorchester neighborhood in response to a rash of violence.

The Angels last patrolled Springfield's streets in the 1980s. Sliwa said the Angels' presence encourages people to report criminal activity they may be reluctant to tell police.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Angels better wear body armor to go along with those berets in Springfield and Dorchester.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

And then Curtis Sleazebag woke up...with a headache and a red beret, crunchy with his dried blood, on the Peter Pan to NYC... 

Stay. The. F%ck. Out. Of. Western. Massachusetts.

City trash.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

guy in work found this on the train going into Boston 2 days ago. it's a 4x6 piece of paper


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The flyer neglects to mention free berets and satin jackets to the first 100 volunteers!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Time to start a Guardian Angels Dead Pool. I say the first one gets shot by June 15.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Time to start a Guardian Angels Dead Pool. I say the first one gets shot by June 15.


It's all about the hype.

It's not like they're out doing police work. They just walk around and give people a phony sense of security.

Then the media comes along and plays into it.

Have they gone back into the neighborhood in Boston where they were surrounded and had to be escorted out?

The next day's headlines read, "Guardian Angels to patrol subways".
I thought all the shooting were happening above ground?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

The guardian angels is a fad. It's the "cool" new solution to a growing problem. The guardian angels Boston chapter is not a new thing. They have been here before and left with their heads between there legs. I am just waiting for Curtis to run for President will all the campaigning he is doing.

They are a nuisance. Any cleanup can be attributed to the efforts of the PD. Ask Newark PD how well the angels worked, that is when they weren't asking for a police officer be hanged for murder.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_Ask Newark PD how well the angels worked, that is when they weren't asking for a police officer be hanged for murder._

these clowns testified against a cop ?
</IMG>


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Angels in Beantown, now Springfield??? Smells like...politics. Somebody's behind the movement to make Menin-yo and BPD look like incompetent fools. Could be...nah, I ain't gonna say it.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Deville ?


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

pahapoika said:


> _Ask Newark PD how well the angels worked, that is when they weren't asking for a police officer be hanged for murder._
> 
> these clowns testified against a cop ?
> </IMG>


I want to say the early 80's one of these clowns showed up to "assist" an officer on a breakin. This idiot came running up towards the police officer and the officer shot him. He died. The invest into the shooting turned up it was an fatal accident and that the guardian angel posed a threat to the officer (running up to him while he is investigating a breakin). Curtis however called it murder and asked the federal government to step in and do their own investigation. And then Curtis wonders why he isn't well received... douche.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> And then Curtis Sleazebag woke up...with a headache and a red beret, crunchy with his dried blood, on the Peter Pan to NYC....


thanks for the info. i'll second dcs2244  
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Haha I was wondering what those red beret'ed tools were,
"What the hell is the 82nd Airborne doing in Springfield?!" 

wow, i hear exactly what your saying on that one. wasnt there a thread a couple of days ago with our favorite mass politician saying he was making extra efforts in crime prevention?

They should take over "free em all deval's" security. I would have NO problem with that at all 

as for the pool, i'll say june 6th.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Guardian Angels ready to hit the streets in Canada

http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2007/03/26/angels-calgary.html


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Too bad we couldn't we get Charlie's Angels to patrol Springfield.


 ha ha!


----------

